# GoPro Cameras and Storm Videos



## MajorDave

This may be nuts, but all your videos of plowing with these GoPro's --- that keep me going when its raining here in December and January! --- caused me to ask for one for Christmas and walla - Christmas eve it came! So - now I gotta figure out how to work this - where to place it etc!? I saw one guy last year in Nemo in CT with it mounted OUTSIDE and it never got clouded up at all - seen guys mount it on mirrors - maybe even hoods? Any suggestions - slow mo - time elapsed - where to put it or links to your GoPro vids???


----------



## xgiovannix12

I just bought one a few months back . I post most of my videos on youtube. Ill have more videos soon once we get more decent storms.

They are great little cameras tho. I like mine so far.


----------



## MajorDave

xgiovannix12;1696411 said:


> I just bought one a few months back . I post most of my videos on youtube. Ill have more videos soon once we get more decent storms.
> 
> They are great little cameras tho. I like mine so far.


Link some here. Good spot to start Video Feeds since there is not a thread for videos separate from pics


----------



## MajorDave

MajorDave;1696417 said:


> Link some here. Good spot to start Video Feeds since there is not a thread for videos separate from pics


Where do u mount it? I got
An extra with it that is some type of clamp hell, I have t opened it yet! Does it come with a card - if so - did u upgrade it to a bigger one to hold more vid?


----------



## ihdriver7088

I got a magnet and suction cup mount for mine I can literally stick it anywhere plus with the wifi in the 3's I control it with my phone


----------



## ihdriver7088

MajorDave;1696418 said:


> Where do u mount it? I got
> An extra with it that is some type of clamp hell, I have t opened it yet! Does it come with a card - if so - did u upgrade it to a bigger one to hold more vid?


they use a microSD card so get as big as you want aslong as its a class 4 or bigger I think for hd video


----------



## MajorDave

Now - if I could just get it off the plastic packing mount! Holy Crap!!!


----------



## xgiovannix12

Nope they dont come with an sd card. I use a magnet mount and suction cup.

I suggest buying an sandisk ultra 64gb . MY camera sure likes it.

This is my channel https://www.youtube.com/user/MrGiovannix12

I just bought a chesty mount and Planning on buying a head mount soon


----------



## MajorDave

xgiovannix12;1696617 said:


> Nope they dont come with an sd card. I use a magnet mount and suction cup.
> 
> I suggest buying an sandisk ultra 64gb . MY camera sure likes it.
> 
> This is my channel https://www.youtube.com/user/MrGiovannix12
> 
> I just bought a chesty mount and Planning on buying a head mount soon


Woulda been nice to know they did NOT come with a card! 64 gets you a ton of footage? Thats the biggest one? Do you edit yours on a mac iMovie?

Shoulda started this under storm pics and just posted video here…wonder if we can move the thread...


----------



## xgiovannix12

admin or mod can move the thread. With a 64gb card I could get a decent amount of footage. I mean I have 3 batterys for this camera and still cant fill up my sd card with the 3 battery's fully charged. 

I dont have a mac so I cant answer that question but go pro will provide editing software also I use windows movie maker.


----------



## MajorDave

Just checked your vids out - nice! WHere are you?


----------



## xgiovannix12

Catskill mountains NY


----------



## SServices

I have others on my channel too.
I have the HERO 3, the app for my iphone with it is awesome!


----------



## xtreem3d

On all the go pro vids I have seen it looks like the lens never gets snow or water on it while filming, how is that? OR are people probably just editing out any bad footage? I know nothing about them so are there different versions and one to look for?
TIA
Merry x-mas a day late !!
Steve


----------



## MajorDave

I just got the GoPro Hero 3+ Black - its now the latest one - it makes coffee for you!! I still need to go buy a card for it so I haven't even used it! The camera actually sits in an enclosed case, but again - I have not used it - these guys will know more.


----------



## MajorDave

xgiovannix12;1696752 said:


> Catskill mountains NY


Thats was a nice snow fall you were plowing at your house…love plowing a night...


----------



## xtreem3d

I just came from website. I would imagine that you would want a lot of the different mounts ? So..the Hero=3 comes in/ with the waterproof case/
Are most of you in the loader using your phone to make changes?
Steve


----------



## xgiovannix12

My go pro would get snow on the lens. Sometimes you dont see the snow on it.


----------



## MajorDave

Just bought the 64 gig Micro SD Card SanDisk … on sale now at BestBuy for $49… Start messing with this thing...


----------



## xgiovannix12

Cool make sure to upgrade the cameras software before using it.


----------



## MajorDave

Messing with it now…this thing is really unreal… I had Mike move the thread - now maybe everyone can start posting Vids here…Makes sense to have vids in one place and pics in another.


----------



## MajorDave

SServices;1696754 said:


> I have others on my channel too.
> I have the HERO 3, the app for my iphone with it is awesome!


Sweet how you attached to moldboard! Was that a clamp? Post more if ya got em…


----------



## xgiovannix12

Im currently using my gopro now. Its outside trying to catch the town snow plows


----------



## MajorDave

Cool - lemme know how it goes


----------



## xtreem3d

Why do you think they give you everything except the card ?


----------



## xgiovannix12

xtreem3d;1697630 said:


> Why do you think they give you everything except the card ?


so you can go back to the store ?


----------



## FF/P215

Just bought mine today, bought the roll bar mount for the top crossbar on the Boss frame, scraped the ice off and I think it's gonna work out! I also got the suction cup mount for the window/ windshield. Would be nice if there was snow in the forecast, but no such luck, and I'm on my way to NC for a few days at the end of next week with the gf, it'll probably snow up here, I'm chomping at the bit...


----------



## xgiovannix12

magnet mount works nice too.


----------



## MajorDave

OK- NOTHING TO DO WITH SNOW - except Newfoundland Dogs love the snow - but this was my test…tough learning curve! Lots of studying and I am nowhere near ready - this was just a template with "Mason the Newf" as a test-subject!!!


----------



## xgiovannix12

Nice video I subscribed to your channel.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

That camera takes some really great video footage. Much better than any POS cell camera would.... not that I would EVER USE A CELL CAMERA...

I think the best mount is this one. This way, if you ever get the call from your girlfriend in the middle of the night, and she's got a nice teddy on, you could walk into the bedroom after a few hours of plowing with it on, and keep plowing with the camera still rolling 

http://www.amazon.com/Smatree®-Harn...qid=1388115466&sr=1-7&keywords=go+pro+hero+3+


----------



## MajorDave

Dogplow Dodge;1697806 said:


> That camera takes some really great video footage. Much better than any POS cell camera would.... not that I would EVER USE A CELL CAMERA...
> 
> I think the best mount is this one. This way, if you ever get the call from your girlfriend in the middle of the night, and she's got a nice teddy on, you could walk into the bedroom after a few hours of plowing with it on, and keep plowing with the camera still rolling
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Smatree®-Harn...qid=1388115466&sr=1-7&keywords=go+pro+hero+3+


LOL!  Hahaha!

Dare I say --- "Dog, you're a dog!" (Sorry, that was bad!).

'SServices' above had a cool mount right on the moldboard…Must be a clamp of some sort. I also need some damn snow here in NY/LI to test this on the plow!


----------



## xtreem3d

If I was to put it above my shop door along the roof, as a security camera and set it for delayed shots..how would I determine it was pointed exactly where I want it ..just trial and error?


----------



## MajorDave

xtreem3d;1698271 said:


> If I was to put it above my shop door along the roof, as a security camera and set it for delayed shots..how would I determine it was pointed exactly where I want it ..just trial and error?


You look at your app on your phone and u can see what the camera sees ... The app is cool! Also it helps if u have unit mounted outside your truck, using the app, again - you can see what it sees.


----------



## xtreem3d

very cool ..thanks


----------



## SnowFakers

Hey Major Dave, just started using the studio 2.0, does that gopro first clip come up in the editing stages when using a template? Or just show up when done editing and saving and exporting? I started off with a blank template and was hoping I would be able to have the gopro flash at the beginning and end. Thanks


----------



## ryde307

GoPros can be alot of fun. I would just trial and error with different angles and shots. Try to be creative. Googles creative GoPro angles or mounts and there is alot of cool videos.
This video is not snow plow related but a different angle then say your normal helmet cam.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Truly amazing detail those cameras produce. Even more amazing is the lack of vibration in the footage. Today, I put that camera on my "wish list" on slammazon....

OMG !!! Check out this dude with that camera strapped to his helmet.

UN FREAKING BELIEVABLE !!!!

HUGE NADS






Here's what it looked like from the side..






Unbelievable !


----------



## MajorDave

SnowFakers;1698381 said:


> Hey Major Dave, just started using the studio 2.0, does that gopro first clip come up in the editing stages when using a template? Or just show up when done editing and saving and exporting? I started off with a blank template and was hoping I would be able to have the gopro flash at the beginning and end. Thanks


Man - I am learning too!!! - but the GoPro Clip was already imbedded in the template…it showed up….ah - can't remember. It had to be there at the beginning. Watch the template - you will get what is in the template. Just drop your converted clips in there. And if you want to replace the clips, a big thing I learned, as I almost threw the computer out the window, was to just drop the new clip over the clip you want to replace - no need to try to delete it or move it out…I don't think you even can.

I did learn my clips were too long and the template cut them down to like 2-3 seconds. I had to go back in and guess where the 2 seconds were that I wanted and redo it as a new clip and just drop it over the top of the old one.


----------



## MajorDave

Dogplow Dodge;1698414 said:


> Truly amazing detail those cameras produce. Even more amazing is the lack of vibration in the footage. Today, I put that camera on my "wish list" on slammazon....
> 
> OMG !!! Check out this dude with that camera strapped to his helmet.
> 
> UN FREAKING BELIEVABLE !!!!
> 
> HUGE NADS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what it looked like from the side..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable !


Ya, but can he one hand the wheel, one hand the controller, look over his shoulder and plow the crap outta a tight-Mobile gas station at 3:10 AM in a blizzard!!? LOL


----------



## MajorDave

SnowFakers;1698381 said:


> Hey Major Dave, just started using the studio 2.0, does that gopro first clip come up in the editing stages when using a template? Or just show up when done editing and saving and exporting? I started off with a blank template and was hoping I would be able to have the gopro flash at the beginning and end. Thanks


I am sure there is a place where you can get the GoPro clip for the front and beginning if you start with a blank --- has to be - would be ridiculous for them not to have it for marketing purposes!

If you find where it is - let me know…

I plan on hooking it on my Harley low down on my rear foot peg, front fork, handlebar and helmet and doing some City riding and hitting all the bridges here in NYC - should be nuts - maybe battle some cabbies too!

(Since it doesn't snow around here anymore!)


----------



## SnowFakers

MajorDave;1698462 said:


> I am sure there is a place where you can get the GoPro clip for the front and beginning if you start with a blank --- has to be - would be ridiculous for them not to have it for marketing purposes!
> 
> If you find where it is - let me know…
> 
> I plan on hooking it on my Harley low down on my rear foot peg, front fork, handlebar and helmet and doing some City riding and hitting all the bridges here in NYC - should be nuts - maybe battle some cabbies too!
> 
> (Since it doesn't snow around here anymore!)


I have found the intro, but not the end. But you can easily put it on the front and back half of the video. Im not sure about PS's policy on displaying downloadable files but I can also give you the link to the site I got it from.


----------



## SnowFakers

Will probably strap the gopro to the helmet while sawing some wood today, need some footage to play around with. Just need to get a helmet first to strap it to


----------



## SnowGuy73

Great videos guys!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

MajorDave;1698459 said:


> Ya, but can he one hand the wheel, one hand the controller, look over his shoulder and plow the crap outta a tight-Mobile gas station at 3:10 AM in a blizzard!!? LOL


True,

But, OTOH, he's got a harem of young, sexy ladies following him around, ready to take him to new heights he's never experienced before...

I don't know about you, but my snow plowing skills never brought me that !


----------



## xtreem3d

MajorDave;1698322 said:


> You look at your app on your phone and u can see what the camera sees ... The app is cool! Also it helps if u have unit mounted outside your truck, using the app, again - you can see what it sees.


How far from the camera can you be and see the screenshot with the phone app?


----------



## SnowFakers

xtreem3d;1700485 said:


> How far from the camera can you be and see the screenshot with the phone app?


Website says 600ft with their newest model.


----------



## xtreem3d

I thought the 600ft was for the WiFi remote ?


----------



## xgiovannix12

yup I think so. My phone starts to screw up when im 70 ft away


----------



## SnowFakers

xtreem3d;1700746 said:


> I thought the 600ft was for the WiFi remote ?


Oh yeah, my bad sorry. I skimmed it quickly the other day and misread it, my bad


----------



## MajorDave

Haven't tried that…I had it hooked to my rear foot peg of my Harley yesterday and did some City - Bridge - Tunnel riding. I used the remote and the iPhone, but will need to get a mount for my iPhone on the handlebar so it can be "handsfree," and I can see what the camera is seeing. I had to set it up with the iPhone so I could see the FOV (Fld of View), then take the camera out and switch it to the remote, since you have to change that on the actual camera, and then put it back in the plastic holder and operate it with the clicker. I need to get other footage from helmet - handlebar and then set it up on the sidewalk and drive by it (that is where the Remote will come in handy - you can click it as you approach and then click it when you go by - same as if you were doing a drive-by with your plow!)


----------



## Quality SR

SServices;1696754 said:


> I have others on my channel too.
> I have the HERO 3, the app for my iphone with it is awesome!


Nice videos! The one on the mold board looked kind of risky!


----------



## Mitragorz

MajorDave;1700954 said:


> Haven't tried that…I had it hooked to my rear foot peg of my Harley yesterday and did some City - Bridge - Tunnel riding. I used the remote and the iPhone, but will need to get a mount for my iPhone on the handlebar so it can be "handsfree," and I can see what the camera is seeing. I had to set it up with the iPhone so I could see the FOV (Fld of View), then take the camera out and switch it to the remote, since you have to change that on the actual camera, and then put it back in the plastic holder and operate it with the clicker. I need to get other footage from helmet - handlebar and then set it up on the sidewalk and drive by it (that is where the Remote will come in handy - you can click it as you approach and then click it when you go by - same as if you were doing a drive-by with your plow!)


If you're looking for a good phone mount, this is what I've got:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0055PH0XA/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Pics:


http://imgur.com/chn4D


It works great Thumbs Up


----------



## purpleranger519

http://strikemark.com/products/cantilever-gopro-picatinny-mount


----------



## MajorDave

purpleranger519;1701364 said:


> http://strikemark.com/products/cantilever-gopro-picatinny-mount


Nice mount - wish I had that when I was behind the trigger!!!


----------



## MajorDave

Mitragorz;1701333 said:


> If you're looking for a good phone mount, this is what I've got:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0055PH0XA/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/chn4D
> 
> 
> It works great Thumbs Up


It can swivel on that ball joint? Is that your bike? I'm looking for mounts with that ball joint for the actual camera…

Looking for snow too so we can stop talking about making plowing videos and actually make some!


----------



## NortheastSNO

SServices;1696754 said:


> I have others on my channel too.
> I have the HERO 3, the app for my iphone with it is awesome!


The ones of the front bumper and mold board are insane, I always wondered what snow looked like coming of the plow.

GREAT VIDEOS


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

MajorDave;1701459 said:


> Looking for snow too so we can stop talking about making plowing videos and actually make some!


Supposedly, Thursday into Friday, and maybe Saturday morning.

Too early to tell, but keep your fingers crossed. In the meantime, go outside and remove your christmas lights off of your house, and clean up the ornaments. That's what i'll be doing today... No sense letting them get buried in ice / snow


----------



## MajorDave

Hope get some here in City and on Long ISland


----------



## Mitragorz

MajorDave;1701459 said:


> It can swivel on that ball joint? Is that your bike? I'm looking for mounts with that ball joint for the actual camera…
> 
> Looking for snow too so we can stop talking about making plowing videos and actually make some!


Yup, that's my bike. You loosen the knob on the arm, and you can pivot and swivel any way you want. They make GoPro-specific mounts also:

http://www.rammount.com/Products/CameraMounts/GoProCameraMountKits/tabid/4700/Default.aspx

RAM makes great quality stuff. Some of it is a little expensive, but the build quality is great. When I want to save a few bucks, I'll get the part number from their website and then try to find it on Amazon.


----------



## APLC

If you want a good plowing angle I mount my Hero3+ on the roof, I use the suction cup mount (thing will hold over 170MPH). Also on the roof less likely to get water spots on lens from snow spray. Few thing I would also suggest to any gopro owner purchase lens cover (eBay $5) saves your lens on case and cameras when not in use. Also if you experiencing slow or choppy video playback I have a way to fix it so you can view your videos while editing.


----------



## MajorDave

APLC;1705344 said:


> If you want a good plowing angle I mount my Hero3+ on the roof, I use the suction cup mount (thing will hold over 170MPH). Also on the roof less likely to get water spots on lens from snow spray. Few thing I would also suggest to any gopro owner purchase lens cover (eBay $5) saves your lens on case and cameras when not in use. Also if you experiencing slow or choppy video playback I have a way to fix it so you can view your videos while editing.


I got some video - only from dash. Have to edit now - but had to come up to Mads for weekend hockey tournament. So video waits!


----------



## MajorDave

Here is what I came up with for 2-3 Jan 2014 Storm


----------



## MajorDave

APLC;1705344 said:


> If you want a good plowing angle I mount my Hero3+ on the roof, I use the suction cup mount (thing will hold over 170MPH). Also on the roof less likely to get water spots on lens from snow spray. Few thing I would also suggest to any gopro owner purchase lens cover (eBay $5) saves your lens on case and cameras when not in use. Also if you experiencing slow or choppy video playback I have a way to fix it so you can view your videos while editing.


I LIKE THAT ANGLE….Just got some more attachments - will have to mess with it. I only got this one angle...


----------



## SnowFakers

MajorDave;1712420 said:


> I LIKE THAT ANGLE….Just got some more attachments - will have to mess with it. I only got this one angle...


You need a deflector!!! that spray is killing me! Awesome video though, it is really well done!


----------



## bosman

First go pro video.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

MajorDave;1712414 said:


> Here is what I came up with for 2-3 Jan 2014 Storm


Love how you buried that car's trunk......:laughing:

What year is your dodge ? That is a Rams Horn on the hood, isn't it ?


----------



## 91AK250

i got a GoPro for xmas, just starting to play with it...did a little clean up and tried it out.


----------



## ken643

Nice videos fellas, I do like the quality of those Go pros.


----------



## MajorDave

Dogplow Dodge;1712716 said:


> Love how you buried that car's trunk......:laughing:
> 
> What year is your dodge ? That is a Rams Horn on the hood, isn't it ?


Hey DogPlow - it's a 96. I mounted it on there as I love those old Rams! I had to buy one especially for it as they had switched back in what? 94? Not sure if they make them anymore, but if I get a new Dodge, I'll try to find one.

Ya - plowing in the City is a whole different animal - the last car always gets it, but it is understood that they will pull out forward --- hopefully. Also tho - park halfway in the entrance and u got it comin pal!!!


----------



## MajorDave

Here's PART 1 of Plowing a Dunkin Donuts…will load Part 2, which has me going down the sidewalks - haha! No editing - just straight video.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

MajorDave;1715828 said:


> Here's PART 1 of Plowing a Dunkin Donuts…will load Part 2, which has me going down the sidewalks - haha! No editing - just straight video.


YOU plow DD's ???? My wife LOVES YOU ! You should put that in your signature that you're a DD snow removal technician. The women will flock to you, man !

DD is the only thing in this world that I can guarantee will make any wife happy....(especially mine). Personally, I've never had an entire cup of any coffee in my life, but I do love the smell of it brewing... (I drink tea)

I swear they put cocaine in that stuff....the way people are so addicted to it..


----------



## MajorDave

Dogplow Dodge;1716290 said:


> YOU plow DD's ???? My wife LOVES YOU ! You should put that in your signature that you're a DD snow removal technician. The women will flock to you, man !
> 
> DD is the only thing in this world that I can guarantee will make any wife happy....(especially mine). Personally, I've never had an entire cup of any coffee in my life, but I do love the smell of it brewing... (I drink tea)
> 
> I swear they put cocaine in that stuff....the way people are so addicted to it..


HAHAHA :laughing: It is true - as much as I love coffee - I love the smell of it better!!! In the Marines, waking up in the desert or wherever - that smell was awesome!!!

Got the second half coming - its when I squeeze the plow down the side walks surrounding the building!!!


----------



## MajorDave

OK - VIDEO HOUNDS!

PART II of the Dunkin Donuts! Squeeze down the sidewalks!!!






Get your vids up here - let's get this thing going!


----------



## CityGuy

MajorDave;1716524 said:


> OK - VIDEO HOUNDS!
> 
> PART II of the Dunkin Donuts! Squeeze down the sidewalks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your vids up here - let's get this thing going!


Nice video. Really wish it had audio. I don't know why but I love the sound of cutting edges on pavement


----------



## MajorDave

Hamelfire;1716641 said:


> Nice video. Really wish it had audio. I don't know why but I love the sound of cutting edges on pavement


I'm actually trying to figure out there is no sound! And yes - I agree --- if it is not a video with music or a theme - ya - I wanna hear it!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Dude,

You're freaking funny how you bury those vehicles. Unfortunately, based upon the possibility of meeting up with the wrong character, I hope that I don't read about you being found the next day with a bullet in your head by some nutcase you plowed in. Careful, as you might just catch the wrong person someday...


BTW.... Don't plow the DD workers car in. They'll stop making you drinks late at night because they're p.o'd a you for burying their ride.


----------



## alldayrj

New york plowing is a whole other level you guys out in rural areas probably wont understand. People are nuts and theres no room. Add a foot of snow and stir the pot, see what happens!


----------



## xgiovannix12

alldayrj;1716959 said:


> New york plowing is a whole other level you guys out in rural areas probably wont understand. People are nuts and theres no room. Add a foot of snow and stir the pot, see what happens!


yep youll be lucky if you had somewhere to put snow in a smaller lot.


----------



## MajorDave

xgiovannix12;1717031 said:


> yep youll be lucky if you had somewhere to put snow in a smaller lot.


It really is a whole different game. Even different from other Cities - one-of-a-kind place. Everyone knows the game. Plows come through and they literally all come out like ants and shovel snow back into street - it really is nuts to watch! 
(This is for plowing streets - not lots) 
When I come back through after they clear a little exit - I do try to angle the plow slightly away as I remember as a kid getting buried after shoveling!!!

What is neat is everyone shovels out their front fender to car door so as to pull out - be it to left or right depending on side of street. When cars are gone, there are hundreds of little parking spots lined with snow banks! Cars return and parallel park right back into the little snow banked-stall!


----------



## MajorDave

MajorDave;1717333 said:


> It really is a whole different game. Even different from other Cities - one-of-a-kind place. Everyone knows the game. Plows come through and they literally all come out like ants and shovel snow back into street - it really is nuts to watch!
> (This is for plowing streets - not lots)
> When I come back through after they clear a little exit - I do try to angle the plow slightly away as I remember as a kid getting buried after shoveling!!!
> 
> What is neat is everyone shovels out their front fender to car door so as to pull out - be it to left or right depending on side of street. When cars are gone, there are hundreds of little parking spots lined with snow banks! Cars return and parallel park right back into the little snow banked-stall!


Also, if ya notice - only the back end gets the snow - they can still pull out! But, ya, it's crazy!!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

I got a hero3 with the remote too and ram mount for it.. going to use it soon!


----------



## chevy wingman

just put up another video on youtube, snow plow chevy with wing 2014 edit. hope you enjoy it


----------



## APLC

another quick video of mine out Plowing our last lot of the morning decided to do some quick video shooting still trying to learn the best option (Vide format wise) for plowing in low light. Shot with GoPro Hero3+ Black edition Suction mount on cab of truck. will have more video up soon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooOrGyETsHA#t=45


----------



## MajorDave

Like that last shot - when you hit it with the snow...nice! Hear it hit too. Did you put it on a tripod and just start it with your remote or iPhone app?


----------



## MajorDave

Also - there is a low light (or as it explains it) for when you go from regular into low-light --- I set it on that. I have to start using it for my son's hockey games as there is no damn snow here to plow!!


----------



## rlmlandscape

Just got a suction cup for my gopro. Making a video of tonights storm.


----------



## G.Landscape

Here are a few Video with my gopro. This is still a first gen so sometimes hard to know if I have a great angle until I review it. Maybe I can expense the next one for work....advertising budget....

Boss DXT - 




JCB Loader with HLA - 




New Holland with Blizzard - 




Bobcat Loading Salt - 




JCB and New Holland with Kage - 




More to come...


----------



## MajorDave

Totally expense it - absolutely!

I did not get anything this storm. My truck was in shop until beginning of storm. Waiting on FEDEX! Spindle and wheel bearing, hell, AND caliper! So when it was ready - all my gadgets were unprepared! Oh well!

Gotta watch yours now!


----------



## MajorDave

G.Landscape;1732188 said:


> Here are a few Video with my gopro. This is still a first gen so sometimes hard to know if I have a great angle until I review it. Maybe I can expense the next one for work....advertising budget....
> 
> Boss DXT -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCB Loader with HLA -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Holland with Blizzard -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobcat Loading Salt -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCB and New Holland with Kage -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come...


Nice new DXT! I commented on your page. It really is sad how people hide behind their keyboards and say what they feel is appropriate - guess this is where all the cyber-bullying comes from. Years ago if ya said that out loud - get popped in the face. Lesson learned!


----------



## MajorDave

Oh - and where was that mounted? And how? Can't believe I got nothing last night!


----------



## G.Landscape

MajorDave;1732437 said:


> Oh - and where was that mounted? And how? Can't believe I got nothing last night!


For the DXT video it was mounted to the bar between the headlights with the roll cage mount.


----------



## L.R.G

My 93' Ford Ranger out in NW Indiana they received about 12" of L.E.S and finally got around to throwing the GoPro on the roof for a little footage. Enjoy!


----------



## Rick547

Nice video!


----------



## bosman

We had snow all weekend, only problem was not enough batteries and memory cards. I got a chance yesterday to do the neighbors drives and had to throw the camera on the truck.


----------



## L.R.G

Dont know why it didnt upload in 1080 but new link in HD:


----------



## SServices

Sorry guys.... I have a poly blade and there's a flat spot under the snow deflector that the suction cup mount will adhere to. I was watching the video in real time on my iPhone app so if I did come off I could retrieve it lol


----------



## WIPensFan

bosman;1739485 said:


> We had snow all weekend, only problem was not enough batteries and memory cards. I got a chance yesterday to do the neighbors drives and had to throw the camera on the truck.


Bosman, That video is precisely why a 14-16' length is not ideal for drives. You leave to much snow behind. Unless the drive is very level, which almost never happens. When you did the second house on the second pull with the wings in you got a real clean scrape. That's how you should do drives. Yes you have to make 2 pulls but it's cleaner. Video quality is great.


----------



## SnowFakers

L.R.G;1740060 said:


> Dont know why it didnt upload in 1080 but new link in HD:


Nice Vid! Ranger plows nice I see.


----------



## bosman

WIPensFan;1740177 said:


> Bosman, That video is precisely why a 14-16' length is not ideal for drives. You leave to much snow behind. Unless the drive is very level, which almost never happens. When you did the second house on the second pull with the wings in you got a real clean scrape. That's how you should do drives. Yes you have to make 2 pulls but it's cleaner. Video quality is great.


The truck started to loose traction on the first pull, so I had raise a little to get to the street. Had there been less snow at the end of the drive I'm confident it would have scraped it better. But with metal across the back and rubber on the wings, two scrapes is sometimes needed. The extra length of the wings help to contain more snow, less spill off. I've just done a few drives, my truck is over 29' long with both blades on so it's not the ideal driveway rig.


----------



## WIPensFan

bosman;1740286 said:


> The truck started to loose traction on the first pull, so I had raise a little to get to the street. Had there been less snow at the end of the drive I'm confident it would have scraped it better. But with metal across the back and rubber on the wings, two scrapes is sometimes needed. The extra length of the wings help to contain more snow, less spill off. I've just done a few drives, my truck is over 29' long with both blades on so it's not the ideal driveway rig.


No, it's fine for drives, it does a great job I just think it works better sometimes when it's less wide.


----------



## SnowFakers

Heres one of my plowing videos


----------



## L.R.G

SnowFakers;1740235 said:


> Nice Vid! Ranger plows nice I see.


 Yes it does!! Just seen you vid that you posted and your ranger looked good in action as well!!Thumbs Up


----------



## L.R.G

Another vid:


----------



## MajorDave

SnowFakers;1741480 said:


> Heres one of my plowing videos


Get outta the truck and shovel! Nice vid.


----------



## MajorDave

L.R.G;1742392 said:


> Another vid:


I like that angle - I experimented with a bunch and am posting a couple before I make a small vid of all of them combined...I did put it right on the tower and it rattled on the ice...the other positions were good...


----------



## MajorDave

OK - my latest shot - actually have a lot more, but need to put it in some order - just wanted to toss this up as it is a pretty cool angle...and has sound! That RAM Mount Suction Cup is unbelievable solid...I still put a tether rope on it though.

More to follow...have one of Mason the Newf Dog, but did not put that one up! haha.

Great vids everyone...


----------



## MajorDave

Here is where the GoPro was mounted...for this vid.


----------



## MajorDave

Here is the latest storm video I put together...


----------



## Quality SR

MajorDave;1750991 said:


> Here is the latest storm video I put together...


I like that video, you did a good job editing it. 
Do yourself a favor and pick up a snow deflector! It will make a world of difference!


----------



## MajorDave

Thx man - I know about the deflector! Funny thing is I got one in the back seat of truck!!!!! Just got it a few weeks ago and just haven't had a chance to put it on - then got hit with a few in a row. Gonna try to get it done today!


----------



## PSI Services

I like all these ideas, not only is it fun but it is good for documentation purposes. I might have to go steal my sons when we have another storm.


----------



## MajorDave

*New Vid from Valentine's Day Storm*

Latest GoPro Video from 13-14 Feb 2014. Night-Day-Night. No sound track - just the plow and radio.

Figured out why the sound didn't work on my Dunkin Donuts --- I was importing directly into iPhoto and it has a bunch of glitches. Getting more used to this beast...

Enjoy -


----------



## blazer_kid

is there a way to poast a video without putting it on youtube 1st?


----------



## xgiovannix12

blazer_kid;1768704 said:


> is there a way to poast a video without putting it on youtube 1st?


photobucket but youtubes best


----------



## Mark13

I've got some video footage, but now my computer is showing it's age. 

It won't hold the video footage and run my editing program at the same time. Looks like it is time to upgrade!


----------



## speedy1wrc

Kind of OT sort of, but my son and I have been using Go Pro's for a few years now for exotic car photo shoots and on the race cars. They hold on exceptionally well under some pretty severe conditions. One thing you should consider though, is a tether just in case.


----------



## mike6256

*Moving snow*

Here is one moving piles with my helpers.


----------



## MajorDave

Nice - "mountains of inventory and mountains of snow!!" Love the kids just hangin out with Dad!


----------



## chevy wingman




----------



## MajorDave

chevy wingman;1770693 said:


>


Says I can't watch it as it is protected. Assuming it's the music you used. I had to "accept" when they asked me. Check mine out - it connects to my YT Page and you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## chevy wingman

MajorDave;1771036 said:


> Says I can't watch it as it is protected. Assuming it's the music you used. I had to "accept" when they asked me. Check mine out - it connects to my YT Page and you can see what I'm talking about.


not sure why its protected, were you able to watch it?


----------



## chevy wingman




----------



## MajorDave

Still can't. Still get that message. Anyone else? Did you look on my YT Page? I had to acknowledge third party content or something ... It says it on 2 of them I think...


----------



## mega10cab

Gives me a copyright message. Did you use music in the video?


----------



## chevy wingman

mega10cab;1771288 said:


> Gives me a copyright message. Did you use music in the video?


there is music in the video, dont know why its doing that, it comes right up no problem when i check it


----------



## FF/P215

This is my first of a few, I have 2 others for this one I'll upload later, I'm at work now. First 1, hope it works!


----------



## blazer_kid

xgiovannix12;1768789 said:


> photobucket but youtubes best


Thanks but phototbucket says its to big


----------



## mega10cab

FF/P215;1771345 said:


> This is my first of a few, I have 2 others for this one I'll upload later, I'm at work now. First 1, hope it works!


Not working for me. Says it's private. That's 2 videos from her today I can't watch. Damn technology.


----------



## FF/P215

I'll try and fix that!


----------



## SharpBlades

really cool videos Its fun to see the different styles of plowing in different areas.... I have been meaning to get a gopro, just not in the budget right now.


----------



## 05ram

Walmart.com has the vivitar dvr787hd on sale for $39.99. It's a cheep go pro alternative. This price is for a bundle with a bunch of different mounts. Seems to be ok for those who don't want to spend a lot or really don't need it.


----------



## chevy wingman

MajorDave;1771216 said:


> Still can't. Still get that message. Anyone else? Did you look on my YT Page? I had to acknowledge third party content or something ... It says it on 2 of them I think...


saw some of your videos, must be a pain in the but plowing in the city, I will take the country life any day.....keep up the good work.


----------



## FF/P215

Got my second one up, and the first one has been made public, my bad, new to the YouTube posting!


----------



## BOSS LAWN

- new video


----------



## gene gls

chevy wingman;1771153 said:


>


worked ok for me.


----------



## MajorDave

chevy wingman;1771153 said:


>


Steal Horse YOU Ride - nice! Love that wing - quality vid!


----------



## MajorDave

BOSS LAWN;1773666 said:


> - new video


Says it was removed by you...just FYI


----------



## chevy wingman

latest plow video, has an artsy feel, check it out


----------



## BOSS LAWN

MajorDave;1775426 said:


> Says it was removed by you...just FYI


had to re upload -


----------



## MajorDave

chevy wingman;1780069 said:


> latest plow video, has an artsy feel, check it out


Excellent! Met a guy plowing the other day and said - Hey man - I've seen your videos! haha I am sure we will get better, but that was a nice one! Like the shot from above when you had a passenger towards the end.


----------



## MajorDave

BOSS LAWN;1780222 said:


> had to re upload -


Much better video's than last year - we are getting better - good job! I like the Quote "In Minn, we call it Thur...!"


----------



## Northwind

Cool video's guys.


----------



## chevy wingman

MajorDave;1780287 said:


> Excellent! Met a guy plowing the other day and said - Hey man - I've seen your videos! haha I am sure we will get better, but that was a nice one! Like the shot from above when you had a passenger towards the end.


thanks, i still have about an hour of awesome footage to make more, some heavy pushing with different angles. Trying different shots and music to appeal to more people.


----------



## MajorDave

chevy wingman;1780300 said:


> thanks, i still have about an hour of awesome footage to make more, some heavy pushing with different angles. Trying different shots and music to appeal to more people.


You liked how I got that camera into the action!!!? That suction cup is amazing! I had it on my fender as you can see in the pic earlier in the thrread and even on the tower of the plow. HEck - had it dead center on the hood and then even turned it around on the hood and took it of me through the front window! Now onto the Harley - I did mount it on my back footpeg and road around NYC up and down Park Ave - bridges etc - but have gotten better at angles since then - gonna try it soon when the weather breaks.

Those cameras are amazing...


----------



## bosman

Here's the last video for the season. All ebling and snoway plows. Sorry no music, I like to here the plows. Last clip is funny to me, slowed way down, my truck sounds like a locomotive, needs new exhaust manifold. Always something to fix.






Looking forward to mounting the gopro on the boat this summer, maybe out with the skiers and tubers. Who knows.


----------



## MajorDave

That was good - your truck actually did sound like a train - hahaha!


----------



## BOSS LAWN

MajorDave;1780291 said:


> Much better video's than last year - we are getting better - good job! I like the Quote "In Minn, we call it Thur...!"





Northwind;1780299 said:


> Cool video's guys.


Thanks, good video's fellas keep em coming!


----------



## dieselguy5245

This is one of the big storms we had this season. Used my Go Pro Hero3 with a mount on my dash


----------



## dieselguy5245

Another video with my Go Pro on my try pod while i plow my street and came in a little too fast on one of the passes and knocked it over


----------



## dieselguy5245

This wasn't with a Go Pro but i just thought it was impressive the amount of snow i was pushing


----------



## Neige

Here is one of mine I have not yet posted anywhere else.


----------



## Chineau

Neige was that with a Volvo loader?


----------



## Neige

Chineau;1786872 said:


> Neige was that with a Volvo loader?


Yes one of our L 90


----------



## Mark13

Video I threw together yesterday.


----------



## WIPensFan

Mark13;1790778 said:


> Video I threw together yesterday.


Love it! Good tunes. Doesn't look like you have to clean in front of the doors? Lucky you. Maybe only once in a while?


----------



## Mark13

WIPensFan;1790781 said:


> Love it! Good tunes. Doesn't look like you have to clean in front of the doors? Lucky you. Maybe only once in a while?


It's a mixed occupancy building, some doors are cleaned in front of and others the overhead doors are not used. Most of what I was plowing there was an inch or so, we had plowed earlier in the day and the doors were cleared then. The second plowing that I videoed was basically to clean up everything before spreading salt.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Is that your stainless DXT Mark?


----------



## Mark13

GMCHD plower;1790804 said:


> Is that your stainless DXT Mark?


Yeah, I picked it up a couple months ago.


----------



## Ronix

How long does your battery last? And do you know how many hours of footage you can fit on a 64gb card?


----------



## G.Landscape

Found a few videos I put together of some snow hauling we did last year.


----------



## seville009

G.Landscape;1828623 said:


> Found a few videos I put together of some snow hauling we did last year.


You guys are fast; hope you don't charge by the hour (jk)


----------



## MajorDave

Gotta dust mine off here soon!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

just got my gopro last xmas and haven't used it yet! I definitely need to use it this year. prob gonna start my on winter thread


----------



## MajorDave

Ya - the learning curve is pretty steep - putting the videos together can be a bear if you are going to make a movie like some of mine - my others of just constant video of the Dunkin Donuts parking lot is simple, but if you are doing cutting and splicing with music - takes a bit. In fact, I will have to relearn it!

Here is one with a good bit of splicing - and remember - shots can be 2 seconds and it is perfect depending on what you are doing.






Here is just a long one that is simple as it just is running film, but in Aug, I catch myself watching everyones! No audio though - I learned why, but now forget!






My Youtube channel is "Majordave100," but there is not much there except last years vids and 2 vids of my Newfoundland! haha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MajorDave;1829041 said:


> Ya - the learning curve is pretty steep - putting the videos together can be a bear if you are going to make a movie like some of mine - my others of just constant video of the Dunkin Donuts parking lot is simple, but if you are doing cutting and splicing with music - takes a bit. In fact, I will have to relearn it!
> 
> Here is one with a good bit of splicing - and remember - shots can be 2 seconds and it is perfect depending on what you are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is just a long one that is simple as it just is running film, but in Aug, I catch myself watching everyones! No audio though - I learned why, but now forget!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Youtube channel is "Majordave100," but there is not much there except last years vids and 2 vids of my Newfoundland! haha


Beautiful Newfie.....how old?


----------



## MajorDave

He was 3 this past Christmas...I have been around them and he is the most active one I have ever had!! A bit insane, this one!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MajorDave;1829081 said:


> He was 3 this past Christmas...I have been around them and he is the most active one I have ever had!! A bit insane, this one!


I have two, one is nuts (black&white) and the other is a very passive but has manic modes at times.


----------



## MajorDave

I love the Landseer's (Black & White ones) - they are gorgeous. My last one was a blob - he was awesome! This one is great and a mush, but on drugs!


----------



## tomcat01

First time ive ever plowed so give me a break lol Not much snow but really heavy


----------



## seville009

tomcat01;1883762 said:


> First time ive ever plowed so give me a break lol Not much snow but really heavy


Plowing is like mowing the lawn in that, once you do it a few times, you have a set pattern and it goes quicker and easier.


----------



## tomcat01

seville009;1883766 said:


> Plowing is like mowing the lawn in that, once you do it a few times, you have a set pattern and it goes quicker and easier.


Yeah this parking lot is pretty easy compared to the other lot around the other side of the building. Ive been Snow blowing this lot for at least 10 years last 
year i had about enough of snow blowing for 8 hours so i rented a skid loader...never going back to snow blowing haha. This was the perfect storm for some practice.


----------



## MajorDave

tomcat01;1883770 said:


> Yeah this parking lot is pretty easy compared to the other lot around the other side of the building. Ive been Snow blowing this lot for at least 10 years last
> year i had about enough of snow blowing for 8 hours so i rented a skid loader...never going back to snow blowing haha. This was the perfect storm for some practice.


How was the camera mounted?


----------



## tomcat01

MajorDave;1885094 said:


> How was the camera mounted?


Just a suction mount up above my cab lights


----------



## BIG NICKY

i just bought a gopro. i was just wondering what kind of battery life you guys are getting on yours


----------



## xgiovannix12

I get about an hour or 2 on my hero 3


----------



## MajorDave

xgiovannix12;1886441 said:


> I get about an hour or 2 on my hero 3


Me too. I have 1 battery in camera, one charged, and one in the charger in the truck. Keep rotating. You can buy an aftermarket charger and batteries on eBay cheap.


----------



## xgiovannix12

I use the wasabi batterys


----------



## BIG NICKY

xgiovannix12;1886441 said:


> I get about an hour or 2 on my hero 3





MajorDave;1886739 said:


> Me too. I have 1 battery in camera, one charged, and one in the charger in the truck. Keep rotating. You can buy an aftermarket charger and batteries on eBay cheap.





xgiovannix12;1886828 said:


> I use the wasabi batterys


thanks for the replys... what charger do you have in the truck


----------



## ramair2k

tomcat01;1883762 said:


> First time ive ever plowed so give me a break lol Not much snow but really heavy


Nice job! This video, to me, really shows the limitiations of a straight blade vs. wideout or V blade when plowing commercial lots. A wideout would have had this lot cleared with much fewer passes. Time is money. Either way, thanks for the video.


----------



## MajorDave

BIG NICKY;1887141 said:


> thanks for the replys... what charger do you have in the truck


Just a generic charger...ebay


----------



## xgiovannix12

The wasabi battery packs came with a car charger too


----------



## tomcat01

ramair2k;1887227 said:


> Nice job! This video, to me, really shows the limitiations of a straight blade vs. wideout or V blade when plowing commercial lots. A wideout would have had this lot cleared with much fewer passes. Time is money. Either way, thanks for the video.


I would agree a wideout would have done a lot better. I just couldn't justify the cost since Im only doing a couple driveways and I did waste a lot of time


----------



## BIG NICKY

well i got the wasabi batteries and charger but now i just need snow


----------



## G.Landscape

One of our most reliable plows in the fleet. We have a half dozen of them and in 3 years never had a single break down. Their one of the more expensive models but really a good commercial quality....Enjoy!


----------



## jrtcbmw

Might have to order some of those batteries. because i plan on putting my gopro to work this season.


----------



## tomcat01

jrtcbmw;1898977 said:


> Might have to order some of those batteries. because i plan on putting my gopro to work this season.


Wasabi pack off of amazon is a good deal thats what i use.

What part of bucks are you in? im in the lansdale/doylestown areas


----------



## mercer_me

I just got a Go Pro for Christmas. What do you guys have for mounts when you make plowing videos? I'm thinking about buying the suction cup and role bar mounts for plowing. I also want to get the side helmet mount, sportsman mount, and the chest or head mount.


----------



## xgiovannix12

I have a chest mount but I made a magnet mount for plowing . I also made a tether chain so if it falls off the mount its hanging off the chain.

I did put a sticky mount on my tow mirrors as well but I always use the magnet mount. I wanna get a flex jaw mount so i can get more action shots off the truck as well.


----------



## mercer_me

xgiovannix12;1910769 said:


> I have a chest mount but I made a magnet mount for plowing . I also made a tether chain so if it falls off the mount its hanging off the chain.
> 
> I did put a sticky mount on my tow mirrors as well but I always use the magnet mount. I wanna get a flex jaw mount so i can get more action shots off the truck as well.


Can you post pictures of the magnet mount you made?


----------



## xgiovannix12

basically a 90 lbs magnet with a sticky mount. I put masking tape on the magnet to prevent scratching the paint on the truck. IT really works great I never had it fall off but I still use the safety chain I made.

On a side note I never washed the salt off from last storm good thing you asked for a photo I get to wash it


----------



## mercer_me

xgiovannix12;1911240 said:


> basically a 90 lbs magnet with a sticky mount. I put masking tape on the magnet to prevent scratching the paint on the truck. IT really works great I never had it fall off but I still use the safety chain I made.


Where did you get the magnet? Do you have any pictures of the safety chain?


----------



## xgiovannix12

hardware store should have it yes I have to snap a photo of it


----------



## xgiovannix12

How to make the hook up point on the housing 




and the chain I made.








as you can see its adjustable so I can hook it up anywhere I need to.


----------



## mercer_me

xgiovannix12;1911263 said:


> Hardware store should have it. Yes, I have to snap a photo of it.





xgiovannix12;1911273 said:


> How to make the hook up point on the housing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the chain I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see its adjustable so I can hook it up anywhere I need to.


I just ordered a 100lb magnet like the 80lb one you have off Ebay for $10.80. The Go Pro came with two sticky mounts so, this will be a cheap mount and I won't have to buy a suction cup mount now. Thanks for showing how you have the chain. I'm going to do the same setup.


----------



## MajorDave

Go on eBay - RAM Mounts make GREAT Suction cups - you could do chin ups on them. All my shots were made with the suction cup - even on the outside of my truck. I didn't even use a tether which is stupid and will not do it again! I think I have them posted here back near the beginning or on Majordave917 on YouTube (I think!)


----------



## xgiovannix12

MajorDave;1911278 said:


> Go on eBay - RAM Mounts make GREAT Suction cups - you could do chin ups on them. All my shots were made with the suction cup - even on the outside of my truck. I didn't even use a tether which is stupid and will not do it again! I think I have them posted here back near the beginning or on Majordave917 on YouTube (I think!)


I like to use a tether for extra security. Mostly at highway speeds as well but I never had the camera come off the truck before


----------



## mercer_me

MajorDave;1911278 said:


> Go on eBay - RAM Mounts make GREAT Suction cups - you could do chin ups on them. All my shots were made with the suction cup - even on the outside of my truck. I didn't even use a tether which is stupid and will not do it again! I think I have them posted here back near the beginning or on Majordave917 on YouTube (I think!)


I'm going to look into those RAM Mounts. I want to mount it on the hood of the Ford L9000 I drive and it's a fiberglass hood so, I'll need a suction cup. I need a magnet as well so, I can mount it on my plow gear and since the paint isn't very good I don't think a suction cub would work.



xgiovannix12;1911283 said:


> I like to use a tether for extra security. Mostly at highway speeds as well but I never had the camera come off the truck before


I like the idea of having the tether. Go Pros are way to expensive to take a chance.


----------



## MajorDave

mercer_me;1911440 said:


> I'm going to look into those RAM Mounts. I want to mount it on the hood of the Ford L9000 I drive and it's a fiberglass hood so, I'll need a suction cup. I need a magnet as well so, I can mount it on my plow gear and since the paint isn't very good I don't think a suction cub would work.
> 
> I like the idea of having the tether. Go Pros are way to expensive to take a chance.


The RAM mounts are insane (and yes, get a tether as I will too)...I mounted that thing on the roof - hood - inside of back window - on fender upside down - never fell off! And they have any kind of mount your can think off. Lining up the music to the beat and the scene change took time though - but again - the camera mounts you can get are endless.


----------



## xgiovannix12

mercer_me;1911440 said:


> I'm going to look into those RAM Mounts. I want to mount it on the hood of the Ford L9000 I drive and it's a fiberglass hood so, I'll need a suction cup. I need a magnet as well so, I can mount it on my plow gear and since the paint isn't very good I don't think a suction cub would work.
> 
> I like the idea of having the tether. Go Pros are way to expensive to take a chance.


Yes they are


----------



## MajorDave

Oops - my Youtube Channel is actually "majordave100" - not that its much at all - just about 7 vids there...


----------



## xgiovannix12

MajorDave;1911448 said:


> Oops - my Youtube Channel is actually "majordave100" - not that its much at all - just about 7 vids there...


I think im subscribed to your channel I cant remember tho


----------



## MajorDave

xgiovannix12;1911451 said:


> I think im subscribed to your channel I cant remember tho


Ya man - I think you were the first of like 4 - hahahaha! And I subscribed to yours!


----------



## mercer_me

I subscribed to both of you guys. I think I'm going to get the RAM suction cup mount for when I'm mounting to places a magnet won't work.


----------



## SnowFakers

I love me some majordave videos prsport


----------



## MajorDave

SnowFakers;1911942 said:


> I love me some majordave videos prsport


Haha - thanks man...gotta get off my ass and do something else cause there sure as hell "ain't no snow" here!!!


----------



## xgiovannix12

MajorDave;1911991 said:


> Haha - thanks man...gotta get off my ass and do something else cause there sure as hell "ain't no snow" here!!!


lol yep.... I keep looking at the forecast and then walk away from the pc :crying:


----------



## mercer_me

Major Dave, is this the mount that you have? - http://www.ebay.com/itm/RAM-Mount-T...Parts_Accessories&hash=item35de1b166d&vxp=mtr


----------



## MajorDave

mercer_me;1912056 said:


> Major Dave, is this the mount that you have? - http://www.ebay.com/itm/RAM-Mount-T...Parts_Accessories&hash=item35de1b166d&vxp=mtr


Yes it is...I did find out there were two different bases. Write them and ask if there is a difference. I just got more in the mail and it is exactly like the one you pictured.


----------



## MajorDave

MajorDave;1912091 said:


> Yes it is...I did find out there were two different bases. Write them and ask if there is a difference. I just got more in the mail and it is exactly like the one you pictured.


Funny you ask as I just got these in the mail today. Bought and entire set up for each truck inside window and I keep my iPhone 6 on each one to use as a GPS and voice-text etc. Holds it nicely.


----------



## xgiovannix12

I was thinking about buying the jaws flex clamp from go pro any 1 have one? 

I think this mount would work recording off the truck Like mounting it on a deck or a tree what ever is a good shot . hmmm


----------



## MajorDave

xgiovannix12;1914534 said:


> I was thinking about buying the jaws flex clamp from go pro any 1 have one?
> 
> I think this mount would work recording off the truck Like mounting it on a deck or a tree what ever is a good shot . hmmm


I've seen those. And thgt the same thing. Don't know anyone who has one tho


----------



## Brian Young

dieselguy5245;1784332 said:


> This wasn't with a Go Pro but i just thought it was impressive the amount of snow i was pushing


That was pretty cool I will say,lol


----------



## Brian Young

Mark13;1790778 said:


> Video I threw together yesterday.


Great video! It actually got me in the mood to back out to check on some lots.


----------



## xgiovannix12

MajorDave;1914656 said:


> I've seen those. And thgt the same thing. Don't know anyone who has one tho


Decided to make my own after seeing gopros price


----------



## mercer_me

mercer_me;1912056 said:


> Major Dave, is this the mount that you have? - http://www.ebay.com/itm/RAM-Mount-T...Parts_Accessories&hash=item35de1b166d&vxp=mtr





MajorDave;1912091 said:


> Yes it is...I did find out there were two different bases. Write them and ask if there is a difference. I just got more in the mail and it is exactly like the one you pictured.


I just ordered the RAM suction cup mount. I'm still waiting on my magnet to get hear so, I can make my magnet mount. I will now have three mounts, magnet mount, suction cup mount, and snowmobile helmet mount. I can't decide whether I want the chest mount or the head mount for making fishing and ATVing videos. Can anybody give me any input on that?


----------



## MajorDave

mercer_me;1916028 said:


> I just ordered the RAM suction cup mount. I'm still waiting on my magnet to get hear so, I can make my magnet mount. I will now have three mounts, magnet mount, suction cup mount, and snowmobile helmet mount. I can't decide whether I want the chest mount or the head mount for making fishing and ATVing videos. Can anybody give me any input on that?


I haven't used either, but I think the head mount would seem to be better. This way with the head mount, you can direct to your right or left or even behind you. Just my thoughts!


----------



## mercer_me

MajorDave;1916045 said:


> I haven't used either, but I think the head mount would seem to be better. This way with the head mount, you can direct to your right or left or even behind you. Just my thoughts!


The only thing I'm worried about with the head mount is that I always wear a baseball cab and I don't know how well the head mount would stay on over my hat.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Got a Hero 4 for christmas and I tried it out this last storm. Cant wait to try some different angles and such, still getting used to the editing and how to use the camera in general.


----------



## xgiovannix12

GMCHD plower;1920800 said:


> Got a Hero 4 for christmas and I tried it out this last storm. Cant wait to try some different angles and such, still getting used to the editing and how to use the camera in general.


Subscribed


----------



## Rick547

GMCHD plower;1920800 said:


> Got a Hero 4 for christmas and I tried it out this last storm. Cant wait to try some different angles and such, still getting used to the editing and how to use the camera in general.


Are you related to the Energizer Bunny? :laughing:

Nice work! Thumbs Up


----------



## MajorDave

GMCHD plower;1920800 said:


> Got a Hero 4 for christmas and I tried it out this last storm. Cant wait to try some different angles and such, still getting used to the editing and how to use the camera in general.


Good first vid. Like the "energizer bunny" comment! Haha

I would look at mount the camera on the dash, but with an arm the stands it up hire so you can see a bit over the front of the vehicle. Also maybe try the different zooms. A close one might help to get a closer view, but not too close.

Ya, that editing is tough. I'm gonna have to learn all over again! The music was hard to line it up to the beat.


----------



## ryde307

mercer_me;1916319 said:


> The only thing I'm worried about with the head mount is that I always wear a baseball cab and I don't know how well the head mount would stay on over my hat.


I have a head mount and chest mount. Both work well. I wear a hat when I use the head mount. I bought a pack of ebay with head mount, chest, extra sticky mounts, floating one, and some others for $30.


----------



## mercer_me

I got my RAM suction cup mount and my 100lb magnet in the mail today. I'm currently waiting on the glue that I used to hold the felt on the bottom of the magnet to dry but, I will post pictures of the finished product when it's done. All I did was take a flat sticky mount and stick it to the top of the magnet and glues felt on the bottom of the magnet. I used the felt so it won't scratch the surface I mount it on.

I'm very impressed with the RAM suction cup mount. It seams to be very rugged and the suction cup has a ton of suction. I stuck it on a window in my house and I stopped try to pull it off because I didn't want to damage the window. The only thing I don't care for about it is that you have to use a screw driver to mount the GoPro. I like how the GoPro mounts have the hand tightener on the bolt. I guess I didn't realize it when I ordered the RAM mount but, I'm very impressed that it's made in the USA. I can't wait to get some snow so I can try both mounts out and get some plowing videos made.


----------



## tomcat01

MajorDave;1921322 said:


> Good first vid. Like the "energizer bunny" comment! Haha
> 
> I would look at mount the camera on the dash, but with an arm the stands it up hire so you can see a bit over the front of the vehicle. Also maybe try the different zooms. A close one might help to get a closer view, but not too close.
> 
> Ya, that editing is tough. I'm gonna have to learn all over again! The music was hard to line it up to the beat.


I used a suction cup mount on the roof of my truck i think it gives a good angle... looks ridiculous but hey it works


----------



## mercer_me

Pictures of the magnet mount I made. They are super easy to make for anybody that's was thinking about making one. I only have about $12 in it, $11 for the magnet, $1 for felt, and the rest of the mounting hardware came with the GoPro.


----------



## xgiovannix12

mercer_me;1922708 said:


> Pictures of the magnet mount I made. They are super easy to make for anybody that's was thinking about making one. I only have about $12 in it, $11 for the magnet, $1 for felt, and the rest of the mounting hardware came with the GoPro.


nice idea on the felt.. masking tape held up on mine for 2 years so far we will see how much more it will last.


----------



## Rick547

New Sony Action Cam, new to me truck and new to me plow.


----------



## mercer_me

xgiovannix12;1922907 said:


> nice idea on the felt.. masking tape held up on mine for 2 years so far we will see how much more it will last.


I personally like the idea of the felt better than tape. Plus, the felt cost me less than $1 so I'm not out much of it doesn't work out and I end up going with tape.


----------



## Rick547

Rick547;1922932 said:


> New Sony Action Cam, new to me truck and new to me plow.


Sorry but the video was marked private. I fixed it if you are still interested.


----------



## MatthewG

Plowing next to nothing at request of management.






Be sure to subscribe, more videos coming this winter


----------



## mercer_me

Took a video yesterday with my GoPro and it's a little over 7 minutes long. I'm currently trying upload it to You Tube and it's only at 1% and it says it's going to take 654 minutes to upload. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## xgiovannix12

mercer_me;1923876 said:


> Took a video yesterday with my GoPro and it's a little over 7 minutes long. I'm currently trying upload it to You Tube and it's only at 1% and it says it's going to take 654 minutes to upload. Am I doing something wrong?


depends on your internet connection are you one wireless by any chance??

I normally upload everything before bed because it slows every 1 else down on he network . Normally gets uploaded before morning.


----------



## mercer_me

xgiovannix12;1923922 said:


> depends on your internet connection are you one wireless by any chance??
> 
> I normally upload everything before bed because it slows every 1 else down on he network . Normally gets uploaded before morning.


I have wireless DSL.


----------



## xgiovannix12

mercer_me;1924015 said:


> I have wireless DSL.


Yea that would be your issue. Hardwired connection would be quicker to upload big files like that.


----------



## mercer_me

xgiovannix12;1924022 said:


> Yea that would be your issue. Hardwired connection would be quicker to upload big files like that.


Okay thanks! Next video I'll plug my laptop into the roudar with an eithernet cord.


----------



## MatthewG

mercer_me;1924124 said:


> Okay thanks! Next video I'll plug my laptop into the roudar with an eithernet cord.


GoPro videos are shot in 1080p so it always takes longer, but a 5 minute video with decent upload speed will take maybe 10 minutes


----------



## allagashpm

Rick547;1923018 said:


> Sorry but the video was marked private. I fixed it if you are still interested.


I had to laugh when you were explaining to your wife about scraping up rock. Exactly why mine doesn't come with me anymore!


----------



## xgiovannix12

mercer_me;1924124 said:


> Okay thanks! Next video I'll plug my laptop into the roudar with an eithernet cord.


where is the videos bud


----------



## Rick547

allagashpm;1925855 said:


> I had to laugh when you were explaining to your wife about scraping up rock. Exactly why mine doesn't come with me anymore!


I can understand that. When my wife comes along she complains about every bump, crack and when the plow drops to fast. You go to love them though!


----------



## MajorDave

Rick547;1925888 said:


> I can understand that. When my wife comes along she complains about every bump, crack and when the plow drops to fast. You go to love them though!


No videos avail here! NO SNOW! I did take some video of my son's hockey game yesterday though.

Need some white stuff! Killin me. Nothing forecasted ALL week!


----------



## mercer_me

I took some videos today and I'm hoping to get a couple more in a little bit. I'll edit them and get them on You Tube.


----------



## xgiovannix12

SO i bought a go pro flex jaw mount for a good price on ebay 1 bid win 20 bucks. I got it today and overall I should of just bought one before making 1 the quality is very good and its very strong as well. Cant wait to see what footage I can get with this mount.


----------



## MajorDave

xgiovannix12;1929997 said:


> SO i bought a go pro flex jaw mount for a good price on ebay 1 bid win 20 bucks. I got it today and overall I should of just bought one before making 1 the quality is very good and its very strong as well. Cant wait to see what footage I can get with this mount.


Post a pic...I'm gonna do a video of me walking around the City. Maybe if my commute to work on the subway. Gotta get a head cam mount. Was gonna get a headlamp (like at Home Depot) - maybe I could
Attach it to it somehow?


----------



## xgiovannix12

Headmount is a very cheap mount to find on ebay


----------



## xgiovannix12

I like the mount so far










Very good quality and Ill have to admit I need to stop buying cheap china gopro crap because its pure crap. 
I bought the flexible arm for my homemade clamp mount and broke it once I took it out of the packaging . Glad it broke because I dont want it breaking with my camera on it.

20 bucks later I ended up with the oem clamp mount and im very happy with it


----------



## Rick547

$4.99 Works great. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Car-Windshi...884?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item486d86cfd4


----------



## MajorDave

xgiovannix12;1930283 said:


> I like the mount so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good quality and Ill have to admit I need to stop buying cheap china gopro crap because its pure crap.
> I bought the flexible arm for my homemade clamp mount and broke it once I took it out of the packaging . Glad it broke because I dont want it breaking with my camera on it.
> 
> 20 bucks later I ended up with the oem clamp mount and im very happy with it


RAM? I've purchased a bunch of RAM Mounts - quality stuff.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Nope go pro makes that

*http://shop.gopro.com/mounts/jaws-flex-clamp/ACMPM-001.html*


----------



## mercer_me

I'm still having trouble with my videos guys. I put more videos on my lap top and they don't play right and they keep skipping. When I watch the videos on my phone they work perfect. Any ideas about what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## G.Landscape

Video of salt being delivered to our new salt dome.


----------



## xgiovannix12

mercer_me;1930464 said:


> I'm still having trouble with my videos guys. I put more videos on my lap top and they don't play right and they keep skipping. When I watch the videos on my phone they work perfect. Any ideas about what I'm doing wrong?


depends your laptop might not be able to support the high demand of the quality of the video. DO you have another pc to try on?

Whats the specs of this laptop?


----------



## G.Landscape

Here is the entire video of our salt dome construction. Sorry lack of real snow and time during events means i haven't had time for real plowing vids yet this year.


----------



## Brian Young

Hi guy, hey just bought a Go Pro hero 3 white edition, I know nothing about it and I bought it from a friends, friend who bought it this past Sept. and used it twice. Comes with everything and a helmet mount, bought it for 125.00 but will this be a good camera for doing what everyone on here is doing with them (plowing at night etc.) Thanks


----------



## mercer_me

xgiovannix12;1930542 said:


> depends your laptop might not be able to support the high demand of the quality of the video. DO you have another pc to try on?
> 
> Whats the specs of this laptop?


It's a $350 HP Wal Mart special. I might be able to use my girlfriends Mac.


----------



## xgiovannix12

mercer_me;1930937 said:


> It's a $350 HP Wal Mart special. I might be able to use my girlfriends Mac.


mac might handle it better ALL depends on the specs of the HP computer


----------



## MajorDave

My latest production............Beer Run! No snow - been while since I made one so here is a refresher.


----------



## BUFF

MajorDave;1932262 said:


> My latest production............Beer Run! No snow - been while since I made one so here is a refresher.


What no beer for the pooch..... meanie


----------



## MajorDave

BUFF;1932359 said:


> What no beer for the pooch..... meanie


Haha - he already at my breakfast sandwich this am as I ran upstairs and came back and it had vanished! Even left the wrapper right under it where it was on my computer desk! Not a crumb left! Couldn't get mad at him - totally my fault! He's so tall, he looks right at it or down at it! At least he cleaned up after himself!!


----------



## EHoward19

Been wanting a gopro for plowing


----------



## tomcat01

finally got a decent snow fall here last night here in eastern Pa... about 8" of heavy wet snow. felt the truck did great 30 minutes for both lots is a hell of a lot better the 4-5 hours with a snow blower. Now im hearing monday we will be getting a ton of snow i heard 24"+ but thankfully it would be light and fluffy!


----------



## BUFF

Saw a really GP Mount for the shooting enthusiast at a show this week.

http://fullmotionvideo.tv/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/GPH-GSA_rev2.pdf

http://fullmotionvideo.tv/gph-gsa-gunscope-adapter/


----------



## xgiovannix12

BUFF;1937751 said:


> Saw a really GP Mount for the shooting enthusiast at a show this week.
> 
> http://fullmotionvideo.tv/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/GPH-GSA_rev2.pdf
> 
> http://fullmotionvideo.tv/gph-gsa-gunscope-adapter/


I wish I had that


----------



## BIG NICKY

i want one but thats a little rich for my blood


----------



## mercer_me

BUFF;1937751 said:


> Saw a really GP Mount for the shooting enthusiast at a show this week.
> 
> http://fullmotionvideo.tv/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/GPH-GSA_rev2.pdf
> 
> http://fullmotionvideo.tv/gph-gsa-gunscope-adapter/


If I ever get another Moose permit, I'll might buy one. How much do they go for.


----------



## BUFF

mercer_me;1938183 said:


> If I ever get another Moose permit, I'll might buy one. How much do they go for.


$1400.00 according to one of the links I posted.

There are other ones but have no idea of cost or quality.


----------



## mercer_me

BUFF;1938206 said:


> $1400.00 according to one of the links I posted.
> 
> There are other ones but have no idea of cost or quality.


Yeah, that's to much for me. I only have about $1,300 in my riffle and scope.


----------



## xgiovannix12

mercer_me;1938239 said:


> Yeah, that's to much for me. I only have about $1,300 in my riffle and scope.


same but I still want it


----------



## BUFF

mercer_me;1938239 said:


> Yeah, that's to much for me. I only have about $1,300 in my riffle and scope.





xgiovannix12;1938251 said:


> same but I still want it


It's only money........ plus you can make vids like this


----------



## SnowFakers

Keep forgetting to charge my gopro


----------



## xgiovannix12

BUFF;1938288 said:


> It's only money........ plus you can make vids like this


I agree when you die you dont take any money with you  Might as well enjoy your self when you can


----------



## mercer_me

BUFF;1938288 said:


> It's only money........ plus you can make vids like this


I don't shoot big enough deer to justify it. LOL Like I said, maybe for a Moose hunt.


----------



## allagashpm

tomcat01;1937361 said:


> finally got a decent snow fall here last night here in eastern Pa... about 8" of heavy wet snow. felt the truck did great 30 minutes for both lots is a hell of a lot better the 4-5 hours with a snow blower. Now im hearing monday we will be getting a ton of snow i heard 24"+ but thankfully it would be light and fluffy!


How the hell did you snow blow those? Thats brutal. Great vid. Thank you for reminding me why I have a v blade!


----------



## BC Handyman

BUFF;1938288 said:


> It's only money........ plus you can make vids like this


If I saw that on my own, you would be first one I'd think of, p-dogs & WY....yup Buff


----------



## kolwnmstr

First time plowing this lot. First 4min were wasted because they used a quick link for the chain so I had to dig out my vice grips to get it open.






Then this is the first few passes at 10x speed.


----------



## DFLS

Just started using my new Gopro. Here is one vid with the head mount. I will be adding more soon, but with the newer vids I don't move my head so much.

My channel is loaded with years of plowing vids, camera mounted on dash.


----------



## alldayrj

Goddamn it kyle couldnt you cut off those 4 minutes lol


----------



## tomcat01

allagashpm;1938587 said:


> How the hell did you snow blow those? Thats brutal. Great vid. Thank you for reminding me why I have a v blade!


tell me about it i DO NOT miss snow blowing that lot! 4-5 hours of jams, shear pins, and wrestling with the blower... plow right now takes me about a half hour.

if i was plowing commercially i would defiantly have gone for a V or a wide out


----------



## mercer_me

I took a couple videos today. That RAM mount is the cat's a$$.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

thought i share my vids. finally was able to use the gopro while plowing.


----------



## Perry.

*Komastu WA120-1 pushing snow*

Getting our snow dump ready so we can haul snow to it this weekend .




enjoy
Perry


----------



## G.Landscape

Not the best video as the parking lot was a little dark and I think I had the camera on the wrong settings but i thought it was a neat angle. I will try and get some better daytime ones. This is a Boss DXT 9'2'' on a HINO 195


----------



## ryde307

What programs do you guys use to edit video? Just something basic.
My computer is somewhat of a pile so I had issues with Video playback from a GoPro. Had to turn down the setting to get something watchable. 
Does anyone run theirs on a tablet? Looking to get a Microsoft surface shortly and wondering if that could handle the GoPro Videos.

Here is our channel. Only a few videos for now. 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4YB9hG2WBxR8Ntb3CmTgRA


----------



## gene gls

G.Landscape;2113639 said:


> Not the best video as the parking lot was a little dark and I think I had the camera on the wrong settings but i thought it was a neat angle. I will try and get some better daytime ones. This is a Boss DXT 9'2'' on a HINO 195


Nice set up...Nothing like plowing with a cab over. I miss my Mitsi. Do you run a locker in the rear?


----------



## jonniesmooth

*GoPro*



ryde307;2113702 said:


> What programs do you guys use to edit video? Just something basic.
> My computer is somewhat of a pile so I had issues with Video playback from a GoPro. Had to turn down the setting to get something watchable.
> Does anyone run theirs on a tablet? Looking to get a Microsoft surface shortly and wondering if that could handle the GoPro Videos.
> 
> Here is our channel. Only a few videos for now.
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4YB9hG2WBxR8Ntb3CmTgRA


I just started using the free GoPro studio. I haven't figured it all out yet, but it does work.

Here's my channel:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChAcQqGFiEIFioSzEI7JmBQ

and some of my edited videos:


----------



## G.Landscape

gene gls;2113746 said:


> Nice set up...Nothing like plowing with a cab over. I miss my Mitsi. Do you run a locker in the rear?


No locker, pretty stock truck.


----------



## Grump1

Here's pretty much the first video I have taken with my Go Pro. Unedited , kind of a boring ride along but it's a nice property with a hot top driveway!






Here's another done with my phone.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

Here are the one I made from jonas










rate comment subscribe


----------



## gasjr4wd

I use simple dash cams-
AUTO-VOX B40 for $60
and
I-Max B60 for $80
Mount them behind the rear vew mirror...
no suction cup, the mount is peel and stick, then camera slides on. same mount for both cameras.


----------



## allagashpm

G.Landscape;2113639 said:


> Not the best video as the parking lot was a little dark and I think I had the camera on the wrong settings but i thought it was a neat angle. I will try and get some better daytime ones. This is a Boss DXT 9'2'' on a HINO 195


I would love to plow with one of those. I would definitely invest in the snow flap for your plow considering your windshield is right there.


----------



## MajorDave

So I made this during Jonas...I actually used my iPhone 6 which was way easier. Made the video right on my phone then just loaded it to YouTube.


----------



## MajorDave

Woah. Don't know how I did that - usually I just post a link. Hmm. I used the copy feature in YouTube under the "Share." That cool. Guess I'm bored on my 101st night in a Marriott this year stuck in Savannah, Ga with Hurricane Hermine!


----------



## BUFF

MajorDave said:


> So I made this during Jonas...I actually used my iPhone 6 which was way easier. Made the video right on my phone then just loaded it to YouTube.


Always good videos Dave...... I've been past a few of the landmarks over the years, they look much better during a storm.



MajorDave said:


> Woah. Don't know how I did that - usually I just post a link. Hmm. I used the copy feature in YouTube under the "Share." That cool. Guess I'm bored on my 101st night in a Marriott this year stuck in Savannah, Ga with Hurricane Hermine!


I was in Savanah in the beginning of June, pretty nice place but the heat, humidity and dew point was a killer. Even at night, I went pig hunting one night and it was in the 80's at midnight.


----------



## MajorDave

Thanks. Love being out there in a storm. Less people - quiet - and yes - prettier!

I also agree. Was stationed most of life in the heat. Don't like it at all! Humidity is even worse!


----------



## MajorDave

I saw that scope mount you found. That's is quite the contraption!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

I've been doing vlogs with my gopro, just got a 64gb card, bought some accessories, also got a drone now for aerial videos lol.
Here's my latest video with the gopro.


----------

